
How gun control was solved elsewhere - reitanqild
http://jakewins.com/p/guns
======
reitanqild
TLDR: A summary of the Swedish model for gun control. AFAIK this is pretty
similar to the Norwegian model which the people around here seems to be pretty
content with.

I always think of this whenever I see Americans discussing weapons.

Background: Shooting is some kind of unofficial national sport here and there
is also many hunters here. Until recently a lot of people also stored their
service assault rifles (G3) with ammo at home.

